
I’m Not an Asshole. I’m an Introvert - DiabloD3
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-shouts/im-not-an-asshole-im-an-introvert
======
chinese_dan
You're probably perceived as an asshole because you are doing a job that you
genuinely don't like. Introverts mostly take jobs that don't involve public
speaking because it gives them no enjoyment.

